# My bully



## BlueMalibu (Dec 16, 2012)

This is malibu she 3months old








Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Cute. Welcome.

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## RedNoseAPBT (Mar 3, 2012)

Nice looking bully pup, love the name too!


----------



## Gonz2288 (Feb 16, 2013)

What a cute puppy!


----------



## Just Tap Pits (Mar 4, 2013)

Yes hes nice looking but I think those ankle are gonna turn and hes gonna be easty westy.


----------



## Ashley (Dec 27, 2012)

Awww she's a cutie !

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Renzen (Sep 6, 2012)

What a cutie!


----------

